# Another Brand New Audi TT Detail



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

This time in daytona grey!

HD Video.






Pictures.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

That looks so good buddy. Excited to pick mine up! 1st March can't come soon enough!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool, what have you gone for? Feel free to book it in!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Daryl, If you are ever in West Wales, bring your kit with you & add petrol to the cost.  
Hoggy.


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice detailing!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

darylbenfield said:


> Cool, what have you gone for? Feel free to book it in!


Just a 1.8TFSI S Line Manual...

Couldn't afford much else! :-|


----------

